# Need Better Look-up Dictionary, Any Suggestions?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I am constantly having to Google terms in some of my books because the majority of them are not in the included dictionary. Does anyone know of a better dictionary with look-up capabilities for my Kindle? Or can I edit an existing one to make it work? Thanks! Mona


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No suggestions.... I honestly haven't tried it yet. I do, however, have a great dictionary for my iPhone, which I use constantly when I am reading "real"   books. The only drawback was the price, $30. It's the American Heritage Dictionary, I haven't come across a word that has been missing yet. I love the iPhone dictionaries because they will pronounce the word, I never could figure out how to read the pronunciation symbols.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the lookup feature quite often and find it adequate for most words. You can also turn on whispernet and it will go online for you to do a lookup from different sources. 

How are you finding the lookup dictionary inadequate? 

I think it also has a great deal to do with specific books and if the words you are looking up are in fact common words or something made up by the author.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I use the lookup feature quite often and find it adequate for most words. You can also turn on whispernet and it will go online for you to do a lookup from different sources.


Oh, good suggestion! So far the dictionary has been fine for me, but this is a good hint to keep in mind.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

I read a lot, 2-3 books a week. And I've found some books that use more technical terms come up with nothing found in the dictionary. I do use Google or the Wiktionary to define the terms, but would like a dictionary that is more complete that would perhaps contain some of these terms. I'm not reading technical manuals, just detective stories.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops, sorry! It's not the lookup feature that goes out to the web but the search feature.  
If you need to look up something that's not in the dictionary, do a search with the search button and then it will give you all the books your word is in and other options to look it up with.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a electronic Franklin dictionary (as well as two other electronic dictionary) that I use and usually have with me when I have my kindle. I usually carry my kindle with my school stuff and among the things I carry to school is an electronic dictionary. Also stuffed one of my electronic dictionaries in my car. The only reasons I carry around my electronic dictionary around is for the hangman game, the spell check, encyclopedia and Thesarusus (also some features I wish the kindle had). I really wish that the Kindle had a thesarusus feature.

I recommend a electronic dictionary if you are like me and need a thesarusus from time to time and are a student. The prices vary from 20$ to a couple hundred dollars.


----------

